# Watching H.264 videos using DirectX Video Acceleration (DXVA)



## mithun_mrg (Jun 17, 2011)

Guys Here is the complete guide on how to 
 play HD 1080p videos at minimal cpu utilization includes seperate 

guides for NVIDIA, ATI & ALSO INTEL

Watching H.264 videos using DirectX Video Acceleration (DXVA) >> My collection of short anime reviews


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for post 
Proving usefull


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 17, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Thanks for post
> Proving usefull



U r welcome BTW i am also from ASSAM


----------

